

Do you think Satyendra Nath Bose should get a posthomous Nobel Prize too? - Grape
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satyendra_Nath_Bose

======
dalke
What do you mean by "too"? The Nobel Prize is not given posthumously. The
recent exception with Steinman was made when the Nobel Prize Committee didn't
know that the person had died just a few days previous. Bose died many decades
ago.

So the answer is a firm and absolute "no."

